# Seiryu Stone / mini landscape rock?



## Gary Nelson (3 Sep 2012)

Does anyone else know of anywhere else apart from TGM and Aqua Essentials that sell Seiryu Stone / mini landscape rock? I'm based Leicestershire but can mail order if anyone can recommend anywhere? I'm after about 5kg?


----------



## wazuck (3 Sep 2012)

eBay. 20kg for £40. Sell the excess.


----------



## Gary Nelson (3 Sep 2012)

wazuck said:
			
		

> eBay. 20kg for £40. Sell the excess.



Yes I saw that, but just thought I'd ask on the off chance that someone might of been somewhere and spotted some in store, or even if someone had a bit knocking about - just in the middle of a re-scape so fairly urgent to get a few bits...


----------



## Ady34 (3 Sep 2012)

Hi Gary.
Think ukaps member andeekai had some for sale in the for sale section a while back and don't think he sold it all. Maybe worth dropping him a pm.


----------



## Gary Nelson (3 Sep 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> Hi Gary.
> Think ukaps member andeekai had some for sale in the for sale section a while back and don't think he sold it all. Maybe worth dropping him a pm.




Nice one Ady, will go and have a butchers


----------



## Stu Worrall (4 Sep 2012)

aquajardin sell it aswell if youve any near you


----------

